

Ask PG:  When will YC selectees be notified? - jdileo

Please advise when YC selectee's will be notified.  Or, if they already have.....meaning those of us who haven't heard are out.  Thanks, PG.
======
pg
Probably before 9 pm pacific time.

------
alain94040
Good luck to you all, I know how tough the last hours are when you are waiting
for a life changing event (especially when the odds are so bad - not because
you are not good enough, but because the number of seats is limited).

I wish there was a way to demultiply the number of projects accepted by YC.
You'd think that with all the technology, someone would have found a solution!

Oh well, that reminds me, that's what I applied to YC about. Does anyone see a
funny recursive loop in my being rejected? If I had been successful, there
would have been many more spaces, so I would have been much more likely to be
accepted... and vice versa :-)

------
Major_Grooves
Patience grasshopper. If they've not notified us yet then they are probably
too busy to come on here and tell us when they will notify us. It won't be
long now...

------
randomwalker
We just got notified :-)

<http://watchuwant.tv/>

<http://watchuwant.wordpress.com/>

(me, abossy, dmolnar)

Please help us get better, give us comments, check out the blog.

Good luck, everyone!

~~~
prpon
Congratulations. We got a No answer. Good luck to you and your team. I
personally would be interested in learning more about your application...may
be at a later date when you are done with the process and have some time :-)

------
tokenadult
From the HN guidelines:

"Please don't use News.YC to ask YC questions. If you have a question, send it
to info@ycombinator.com."

Enjoy your wait for the news.

~~~
unalone
There's nothing wrong with having a thread here for congrats and consolation.
Right?

~~~
steveplace
There sure isn't. But that isn't this thread.

------
LWCARAB
All the best to everyone who applied, lets just hope we see some amazing new
products grow from whoever is selected.

------
Eliezer
Bob's Quick Guide to the Apostrophe: <http://angryflower.com/bobsqu.gif>

------
suhail
"10. We'll review applications and get back to you on the evening of 6 April."

------
redleader
Even if you don't get selected, it doesn't mean that your idea has no merit.
Take that bulletball guy for example.

------
geuis
Ah well, got rejected.

------
rokhayakebe
Check your Google Analytics.That should be a great start. If you do not see
any traffic from California, you know you (EDIT) are not selected . If you do,
then look deeper and figure out the referral website etc...

~~~
unalone
Wow, putting up Google Analytics would have been a great idea. Our preview was
left utterly unmonitored.

Oh, well. Only a few hours to go.

~~~
jamesgpearce
If you didn't think to monitor your traffic, then QED.

Business 101: instrumentation.

~~~
unalone
I made a preview page that I handed out to people personally to maintain
secrecy. Nearly nobody saw it, and _nobody_ saw it without my handing out the
link.

I didn't think it was worth monitoring something as private as that.

------
vaksel
based on your profile I wouldn't hold my breath...pg tends to back teams that
already have hackers.

~~~
unalone
Christ, man, you're one of the most active users here, but you're always so
_unpleasant_.

Yeah, most of us will be rejected. No reason to be a jerk about it.

~~~
vaksel
There is being a jerk, and then there is being realistic. Yes most people will
get rejected, but most of them fit your basic mold. I dunno about you, but I
haven't heard of pg backing a single non-techie founder...have you?

~~~
pg
We did once fund a pair of founders neither of whom were hackers. One of them
had majored in physics in college though.

~~~
unalone
Does physics majoring help start-ups? Were they a physics-central startup? Or
is it just proof of dedication, similar to how a math major would be?

~~~
pg
Anyone who understands math will at least get what the issues are in hacking,
even if they don't understand random details. They won't panic at the sight of
formal notation.

